# dui



## leoilios (Nov 19, 2011)

I just got my first dui =(


----------



## leoilios (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm dumb as haelll


----------



## PonsAsinorem (Oct 10, 2011)

leoilios said:


> I'm dumb as haelll


I concur.


----------



## Phalanx7621 (Nov 5, 2011)

Lol. I got one 5 years ago. It sucks man. Just gotta get through it and come out the other side all the better for it.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------

